# looking for a game in Greensboro NC area



## edgarfriendly (Nov 9, 2004)

Or Winston Salem, maybe even Raliegh.  I am a mature player.  Have played and DMed Top Secret SI (that alone should show my age) 1st 2nd and 3rd ed D&D, Deadlands, and Cyberpunk.

I'm too busy to do any serious DMing right now so I would like to sign on as a player in someone's campaign.  Really only interested in fantasy genre right now, any Dungeons and Dragons would be great.

I get the most fun out of ongoing plots with an even mix of combat and roleplaying.  Hate the powergames and monty haul stuff!  I'm a student with a fairly open schedule but weekends work best for me to attend regularly.

What else?  I like talking under the stars and long walks along the beach at night.


----------



## Narfellus (Nov 10, 2004)

edgarfriendly said:
			
		

> What else?  I like talking under the stars and long walks along the beach at night.




I was sort of iffy until i read this last part, then i wondered what color your eyes were.   

No, in all seriousness, i run a DnD and CoC campaign in Durham. Always looking to recruit new players. I used to live in Greensboro too. Man, get outta there! Let me know if you're interested. The DnD campaign is magic and combat heavy with many many minis and battleboards, 3.x with some houserules (naturally). I've gamed on and off since 1st edition too, so i know my way around pretty well.


----------



## Aeolius (Feb 20, 2005)

Narfellus said:
			
		

> I used to live in Greensboro too. Man, get outta there!




   LOL! I've lived in G'boro since the 60s, though I did manage to escape to Florida briefly for college. Now I have 20 acres  of farmland in Summerfield, where I will soon start on a house.

   Yes, the stars are spectacular, there (assuming you aren't stargazing out in the pasture with my alpacas).I have 750 gallons in saltwater aquariums, so I have the beach covered. As for my eyes; they are sometimes blue, sometimes green, and sometime gray.


----------

